# Trying to find "Silver coating" for my gourmet popcorn



## popcornceo (Jun 28, 2009)

Hello all. 

I have been on a 6 month quest to find a silver coating for my gourmet popcorn. On google, there are "silver coated Jordan almonds" that are beautiful! I would love to know if there is a cost-effective way to coat my gourmet popcorn like this. I am truly at my wits end. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I believe the almonds are probably coated with silver leaf. Here is a link... Edible Silver Leaf for Cakes & Chocolates 25 Leaves: Amazon.com: Grocery

I have worked with it before and I don't think it would be practical for popcorn. It is easier to apply to a smooth surface and it is so thin that it can easily ball up or tear when you are working with it. There is also an edible silver flake that you can shake onto food. This might work better, but I haven't used it.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Are you looking to silver coat an unpopped corn kernel? Or are you trying to silver coat already popped corn?

I can’t even imagine how one would coat popped corn a la a Jordan almond so I will assume that you are looking to coat unpopped.

Silver Jordan almonds like other dragees are created by panning (I believe that is the correct term), a process that always reminds me of how an oyster makes a pearl mixed with a rock tumbler. M&M’s and all sorts of other candies get their color and gloss from the same process. The almonds (in the case of Jordan Almonds), uncoated candies and what not are put into something that resembles a cement mixer and a sugar syrup is ladled over them as they spin giving them an even shiny coat. Silver is just one of the many color options.


I have seen on the internet sites that sell a mini version that fits onto the attachment thing-a-do (technical term there) of a Kitchen aid stand mixer. However, the Kitchen aid people do not make it and when I asked their support people (real live person at the 800 number) they said that they do not recommend using it with their product but only because they didn’t make it.

Then you must tackle the “will it pop” after it is coated question.


All that being said. You will not be able to sell anything like a silver dragee in the state of California. There isn’t a law against them. There is however a nasty attorney that will put your name on a class action lawsuit if he even thinks you are so much as shipping to the state. It has been awhile since I looked up the entire “one guy will a bug up his rear end about the possible but never proven ill effects of eating even one piece of silver coated candy” drama, but NOBODY is willing to ship metallic dragees of any sort to California for fear of this one dude.


----------



## popcornceo (Jun 28, 2009)

thank you both. 

I was hoping to coat "popped corn" and not seeds. It seems as if this is not really possible to do. 

However, the silver flakes sound like an option. When I finish cooking the caramel corn, it comes out extremely hot and sticky. I would imagine this as the most opportune time to mix in the silver flakes to give it some "Bling." My questions is: 
Will the silver flakes change my unique caramel taste? Is the silver unhealthy or will it make someone sick and get me sued? 

Thanks so much for this info.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Sorry to intrude a side question here, but I always wondered if gold- or silver-leaf on food does the same thing that a piece of aluminum foil does if you unluckily happen to bite on it where you have fillings and it sends a current of electricity to your tooth nerves! zzzzzap! ouch.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally I would find silver or gold enrobed popcorn unappetizing. But that's just me.


----------



## popcornceo (Jun 28, 2009)

I see that you are a pastry chef. Does your professional experience lend any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## chefelle (Feb 17, 2007)

You can buy gold and silver "dusts" in cake decorating supply stores. You could shake that overtop of your caramel popcorn and it would stick. 

As far as taste factor goes I think if you go light on the dust just to get a silver or gold sheen I think it would taste fine. 

I can't say I have a whole lot of experience with popcorn other than making caramel corn. Well...and microwave popcorn for a snack...ha! ha! 

As the dusts are readily available on the market in Canada I would assume that they are food safe but like anything are best used in moderation.


----------



## popcornceo (Jun 28, 2009)

I really appreciate this info. Thank you!


----------

